# Ultrasuede covering



## jr1414 (Nov 28, 2007)

Anyone know of a good source for ultrasuede to make DIY Acoustical treatments? I've had a discussion with the wife about adding some color to our living room and need to add some acoustical treatments. Ultrasuede might add just the warmth I need to create a bit of color and warmth while adding the acoustical treatments I need. Kind of a way to kill two birds with one stone. So now I'm looking for a supplier who can provide these materials at an optimal cost. Any assistance is greatly appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

I have access to some suede material suitable for acoustical treatments. Standard UltraSuede is not going to breathe much at all and will impede the absorbant characteristics of the core below.

Bryan


----------



## jr1414 (Nov 28, 2007)

Ok, thanks. I'm interested if it's not too cost prohibitive. PM me if you'd like. Thanks.


----------

